# Trying Elemental Diet/see posts on another site



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

I have a 30+ year history of IBS; over the past 10 years it has become extremely limiting. I will be taking two weeks of vacation time to try the Elemental Diet, as per Dr. Pimental's book, but I will be using a product called Absorb Plus by Imix Naturals. I have already tasted two samples and it's great-tasting. Homemade broths to be included also.Background has been posted at www.jinipatelthompson.com under Forums under IBSer tries Elemental Diet. I will post results as they happen, weeks of April 7-18. Hope it helps me. Jini Patel Thompson advocates a wholistic approach to healting IBS/IBD/Chrons and wrote Listen to Your Gut, a guide for healing oneself from Chrons without drugs. She was diagnosed with Chrons in the 80's, healed herself and remains symptom free.


----------

